# Asking for help identifying mutations.



## Knut_Norway

Dad is green opaline spangle, mom is yellowface skyblue greywing.
I guess I have figured out the three oldest, but what about the one with yellow feathers? 
I was expecting they would be green!?
First clutch ever, so we have dozens of questions! 😂
Any input is appreciated.
Knut, Norway


----------



## FaeryBee

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility.

Before we answer anyone's questions regarding mutations or breeding, we need new members to answer questions with regard to their knowledge and experience.

Why did you allow your birds to breed?
How long have you owned budgies?
How old are the budgies you allowed to breed?
Are you certain the birds are not related?
Does the nest box have a concave bottom?
Are you using aspen or pine shavings as the bedding in the nest box?
What specific diet do you have the parents on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members 
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies 
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads

How many budgies do you have?
Are you using individual breeding cages?
How do you discourage breeding within the aviary?
What are the dimensions of the aviary?*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello and welcome to the forums!

I hope that you do not think we're trying to be brusque on purpose; it's important for us to learn about a person's breeding practices and goals before we answer their questions because we cannot condone conditions that put a budgies' life or health at risk on these forums. As we don't have any way of knowing an individual's background in budgie research or care when they join, we have to ask these questions.

In addition to answering the questions above, please be sure to read through the links provided above as they'll help to keep you updated on the best practices for budgie care. If you have questions after doing so, please do ask as we'd be happy to help!

Please keep us posted! 👋


----------

